# New Planet Earth



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out this article of a new planet that might be close to an earth like planet.
Nasa's Kepler space telescope finds 'new Earth' - Telegraph


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just read that about a hour ago. Pretty darn cool, even though they don't know what its made up of yet.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Now we just need to built something to get us there.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking of what new monster fish lives in that planet. LOL!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

600 light years away....guess I will not be making the trip 

Thanks for posting this...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i heard it would take 22million years to get there..it was on Global this morning


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, something else we could destroy


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

djamm said:


> 600 light years away....guess I will not be making the trip
> 
> Thanks for posting this...


We'll find the worm hole


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

beam me up scotty! hahah


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

beN said:


> i heard it would take 22million years to get there..it was on Global this morning


I read the same thing in Metro this morning...if that is the case this discovery is fairly redundant  still very interesting though.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

There's talk that speeds faster than light may occour. (some sub atomic particles) Any way this may mean travel faster than light may be possible in the very distant future. All aboard.


----------

